# Skipping a jig



## Jim (Oct 9, 2010)

If I could only master this technique with a baitcaster.............

[youtube]2tXlODzLu4A[/youtube]


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 9, 2010)

I gave up attempting trying to learn to do it with a baitcaster. Gotta love skipping plastics on a spinning reel tho!


----------



## brmurray (Oct 9, 2010)

I despise this guy. Makes it look effortless.


----------



## jkbirocz (Oct 9, 2010)

I have never really tried it, and I dont think I want to. In the rare case I need to skip a jig I think I will toss it on my spinning rod. It is extremely impressive though, maybe I will have to give it a try just to see, I am kinda afraid of what the outcome will be though #-o


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Oct 9, 2010)

I struggle to skip jigs because they're like trying to skip a round heavy rock. It can be done, but it takes a perfect angle.

Whereas skipping something with a larger surface area (and lighter) like a senko is easy as pie.


If only I could learn to use a spinning reel, I might be able to pull it off. I just can't find it in myself to put a baitcaster down.


----------



## fender66 (Oct 12, 2010)

> If only I could learn to use a spinning reel, I might be able to pull it off. I just can't find it in myself to put a baitcaster down.



This is exactly my "newest" problem for this year. I just ordered another BC today. Sick I tell you...I can't stop!

I still can't skip them though.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Oct 12, 2010)

fender66 said:


> > If only I could learn to use a spinning reel, I might be able to pull it off. I just can't find it in myself to put a baitcaster down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've found the trick is to use older reels that are a little harder to cast. I lock down the brakes and make it harder for it to freespool after the cast. That way I deal with less backlashes, or atleast less severe ones.


----------



## fender66 (Oct 12, 2010)

> I've found the trick is to use older reels that are a little harder to cast. I lock down the brakes and make it harder for it to freespool after the cast. That way I deal with less backlashes, or atleast less severe ones.



the key to my backlashes (a little off topic) is the spray my spools with KVD line conditioner. I have only had one backlash that didn't come out easily.

Now back to our regularly scheduled topic. :wink:


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Oct 12, 2010)

and that helps with skipping? most of my skips are just intentional backlashes because im letting it freespool to get the max distance.


----------



## fish devil (Oct 12, 2010)

:twisted: He makes it look effortless. =D> I've done it successfully a few times but I still like the old school pitching technique.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Oct 12, 2010)

fish devil said:


> :twisted: He makes it look effortless. =D> I've done it successfully a few times but I still like the old school pitching technique.


 I was the same way, until I realized I can get way under docks skipping it with a ton of momentum. Flipping only gets a foot or two beyond the edge of a dock in most situations.


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Oct 12, 2010)

I didn't know I could hate someone I have never met :---)


----------

